# Double smoked a slab of bacon over night.



## jmposing (Dec 27, 2014)

Recently picked up a MES 30 Gen 1 and a AMNPS so really got the bug to play with my toys. My favorite local butcher shop had slab bacon on sale. Beautiful hunks of meat but just not smokey or as dried as I would prefer. I live in Illinois where we have been experiencing some warm December days. Close to fifty in the afternoon. So for my cold smoke I thought overnight was the better option. I always keep a few frozen 2-liter pop bottles around for quick cooler cooling but they really work nice in the MES. Fits in there really well.  I started by mixing a couple teaspoons of this really pungent German dried mustard with a cup of dark brown sugar and a 1/4 cup of *Pie Hole* *Cherry* *Pie* Flavored *Whiskey* that someone left at the house yesterday. Quality stuff. Set it aside. For wood I chose apple and alder. Wanted to enhance the smoke already there without really changing it's profile too much. I didn't mix the pellets. First row and 1/2 was apple and then to the end with alder. Still can't get over how well the A-MAZE-N AMNPS works.Started the smoke at 9:00 P.M. Went over to neighbors for a couple hours. Carried the wife home around midnite (apple pie moonshine) and had nice TBS coming from the vent. Smelled great with good color forming. Can't beat apple for pretty color. Fell asleep on the couch for about three hours.Woke up dreaming about garden hoses and waterfalls. Took care of that. After 6 1/2 hours the AMNPS was 3/4 through the second row and going strong. I flipped the slabs over and spread the brown sugar glaze on lightly and staggered off to bed. My son woke us around ten by jumping on our bed and asking when am I going to get up and cook him some of the finished product. Turned out great


----------



## timstalltaletav (Dec 27, 2014)

I have to agree the AMNPS is an awesome addition to any smoker.  The consistency is amazing!  I have a big chunk of pork belly that I cured for 3 weeks on my smoker right now.  Figure around 6pm it should be good and smokey.


----------

